# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Does propecia affect your " Weightlifting" in any way?

## sebasmarin

In terms of going to the gym and working out? Does blocking DHT reduce your strength or does it cause any other reaction ; positive or negative?

----------


## Bakez

> In terms of going to the gym and working out? Does blocking DHT reduce your strength or does it cause any other reaction ; positive or negative?


 5ARI is not contained in muscles, so if it does anything it is totally minimal and you won't notice unless you are the size of Mr Olympia - and if you are I expect some of them might even use finasteride to protect their prostate from other steroids that have harmful side effects.

----------


## sebasmarin

> 5ARI is not contained in muscles, so if it does anything it is totally minimal and you won't notice unless you are the size of Mr Olympia - and if you are I expect some of them might even use finasteride to protect their prostate from other steroids that have harmful side effects.


 But i am the size of mr.olympia! lol 
thanks for the response man

----------


## the_charger

Ive been on propecia over a month and I actually feel I have more energy at the gym than I did before. I seem to be able to lift more reps without getting as tired so fast. Maybe this is from the small increase of testosterone? I expect my body will even out again but I been feeling great for the first month at least!

----------


## Follicle Death Row

It's a tough one. So T goes up 10-15% while DHT goes down 65-70%. I've decided not to available of finasteride but each to his own. I'm not a doctor but I hope to be in a few years. If you know anything about steroidogenesis you should know that finasteride doesn't make good reading. DHT is important for the central nervous system and is a precursor to neurosteroids. I've read about bodybuilders who wish to keep their hair while on a cycle of test so they take finasteride. Many complain that it effects their gains. While muscle growth is mainly down to training and T levels, neurological adaptions are important for strength training too. It's actually a complex issue. DHT inhibition effects central nervous signally during exercise so it's certainly not a good idea to be on fin.

My understanding of it is while you'll have slightly higher T levels which is good for muscle growth, you may actually fatigue quicker in the gym as your body becomes less efficient at making the neurological adaptions to more effectively recruit the muscle fibres as you near the limit.

The best example I've heard is one that involves german volume training where many sets are included. The weight doesn't come down but the reps per set do. Squatting for example, might be like: 10,8,6,6,4,5,5,3. When you drop to 4 reps and almost fail, the neurological adaptions kick in which actually allows you go one better the next set. This is where I think DHT may come in. Everything is connected. You have to examine it from a neuromuscular system standpoint to see the whole picture. It's a shame we don't have a good anti androgen topical on the market yet.

I have been on 5 AR inhibitors before and do believe I fatigued quicker. It's a tough call.

Actually just have a quick read of this:
http://www.anabolic-bible.org/ShowPa...x?callpage=DHT

They're saying that: 
"The strong interaction between the central nervous system and skeletal muscles, collectively referred to as the neuromuscular system, is of key importance to the athlete. There appears little doubt that the ability of the body to adapt to training and its ability to activate nerve endings in muscle tissue are reliant on the interactions of the neuromuscular system. Inhibiting the formation of DHT during a testosterone cycle may therefore inadvertently interfere with strength and muscle mass gains. Thats why most people complain on the sudden drop in the steroid potency when a 5-alpha reductase inhibitor finasteride to a testosterone cycle."


It makes sense to me.

----------


## fitness-man

I just won my first Mens Physique competition a few weeks ago...been on propecia for about 3-4 month  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## KhalilYousuf

Its discussed before. DHT is important for CNS neural adaptations.

----------


## GroughBack

Khalil,
Thanks for taking the time journal you regimen. Its always difficult to get an idea of results from photos alone. Would you say you're further along than expected at this point?

----------


## KhalilYousuf

Even though Im doing 10-15% the dose of Kytheras Clinical trial doses of Seti, Im making good progress and Im excited for Fevi since its orders of magnitude better at inhibiting PGD2.

We shall see.

----------


## JeanlucBergman

> Even though Im doing 10-15% the dose of Kytheras Clinical trial doses of Seti, Im making good progress and Im excited for Fevi since its orders of magnitude better at inhibiting PGD2.
> 
> We shall see.


 Dude you've lost ground on your silly seti trials. It doesn't work, end of story. PGD2 inhibition is a deadend without finasteride.

----------


## KhalilYousuf

not true, ive thickened in areas that were thinning and their is slight regrowth in areas that were slick bald.

you could argue that its not worth the price/results ratio which is a fair argument to make.

But high dose seti is definitely an alternative option for those that want to maintain what they have without taking fin or any other anti-androgen.

----------


## GroughBack

Thanks Khalil,

Jeanluc, If Finasteride is the only option, how do you explain my results? I don't believe that hopeful thinking changes what you see in the mirror, so if Khalil thikns he is seeing progress I am sure that he is. I hope that those trying to keep their hair don't buy into this line of thinking. You have trapped yourself into a lifetime of taking Fin, so I can see how you would have such a narrowed view. For those that are not trapped, there are other very REAL solutions that don't involve pharmaceuticals that carry heavy consequences. I am getting better results by far without them, than a lifetime sentence to them!

----------


## JeanlucBergman

> Thanks Khalil,
> 
> Jeanluc, If Finasteride is the only option, how do you explain my results? I don't believe that hopeful thinking changes what you see in the mirror, so if Khalil thikns he is seeing progress I am sure that he is. I hope that those trying to keep their hair don't buy into this line of thinking. You have trapped yourself into a lifetime of taking Fin, so I can see how you would have such a narrowed view. For those that are not trapped, there are other very REAL solutions that don't involve pharmaceuticals that carry heavy consequences. I am getting better results by far without them, than a lifetime sentence to them!


 From what I can see with your results, you've either gone backwards or maintained, and not over a particularly long period of time. Your regime also costs over 50 times (literally, that isn't hyperbole) more than finasteride, if you're taking it with a quartered generic proscar tablet. If you are achieving results, it is because you have lowered your alpha 5 reductase 2, in the same way the propecia does so. There is no difference doing this on a hardcore natural regime or on propecia. You will get the same sides on either,  however finasteride has more clinical backing, it is cheaper, more effective and only 2-5% of users get side effects.

----------


## JeanlucBergman

> not true, ive thickened in areas that were thinning and their is slight regrowth in areas that were slick bald.
> 
> you could argue that its not worth the price/results ratio which is a fair argument to make.
> 
> But high dose seti is definitely an alternative option for those that want to maintain what they have without taking fin or any other anti-androgen.


 You clearly haven't improved, you've maintained at the most and you are spending far more than you would be on propecia. Also the long term efficacy and potential side effects are not known.

----------


## GroughBack

If you are referring to my progress, your head is the last thing you need to worry about, a pair of glasses would be much more help. I have at LEAST 30% more hair than 4 months ago, and 100% follicle restoration, that the close-ups make very clear. The darker pigment was never there before, and just as the earlier restored follicles have produced new terminal hair, ALL of the new follicles seem to be doing the same, so as far as time is concerned, it is definitely on my side. Unlike what you have now trapped yourself into, a maintenance routine that will involve at best, slower loss of your hair!

----------


## JeanlucBergman

> If you are referring to my progress, your head is the last thing you need to worry about, a pair of glasses would be much more help. I have at LEAST 30% more hair than 4 months ago, and 100% follicle restoration, that the close-ups make very clear. The darker pigment was never there before, and just as the earlier restored follicles have produced new terminal hair, ALL of the new follicles seem to be doing the same, so as far as time is concerned, it is definitely on my side. Unlike the what you have now trapped yourself into, a maintenance routine that will involve at best, slower loss of your hair!


 100% "follicle restoration"? No, that is a blatant lie. Keep kidding yourself buddy, I'll have a good laugh when you're a norwood 6 and on here asking for hairpiece advice. I hope people have a good look at your photos, because you sound totally delusional, and you're probably spending hundreds per month on vitamins that aren't helping.

----------


## GroughBack

The pictures make it clear, you are so trapped into what you are doing that any honesty at all isn't even possible? I have had doctors tell me that they have never seen results like this with finasteride, dudusteride the list goes on. I am sorry that what is obvious to professionals, friends, and family is not to you. It says more about your character, you just will not admit that something other than than the D**k breaker you are on works. https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/album....chmentid=50991

----------


## GroughBack

And saw palmetto, costs far less than fin

----------


## JeanlucBergman

> And saw palmetto, costs far less than fin


 Another blatant lie. How idiotic. You can get a years supply of generic proscar for $50. Also a years supply of high quality saw palmetto won't work for 95% of people with hairloss anyway. Certainly it hasn't for you.

----------


## JeanlucBergman

> The pictures make it clear, you are so trapped into what you are doing that any honesty at all isn't even possible? I have had doctors tell me that they have never seen results like this with finasteride, dudusteride the list goes on. I am sorry that what is obvious to professionals, friends, and family is not to you. It says more about your character, you just will not admit that something other than than the D**k breaker you are on works. https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/album....chmentid=50991


 Maybe if you zoom in some more you'll magically become a norwood 1 again. I genuinely feel sorry for you. So, so delusional.

"I have had doctors tell me that they have never seen results like this with finasteride, dudusteride the list goes on."

You're an idiot, and a liar, and possibly mentally ill. What do you even have to gain by making this shit up? One look at the wide shots of your head and it is clear you have gotten worse.

----------


## GroughBack

It isn't even possible to say it hasn't worked. 30% more hair is 30% more hair.

----------


## JeanlucBergman

> It isn't even possible to say it hasn't worked. 30% more hair is 30% more hair.


 There isn't 30% more hair. Take a look you fuking idiot. Are you a troll or just delusional?

----------


## GroughBack

It isn't even possible that it hasn't worked 30% more hair is 30% more hair. I suppose it just your way of explaining that shrinking your body parts has been worth it to you!

----------


## JeanlucBergman

> It isn't even possible to say it hasn't worked. 30% more hair is 30% more hair.


 We need some more opinions from others on this so that others can tell you you've gone backwards. You sound insane right now.

----------


## GroughBack

I think you might be drunk, blind, and foolish.

----------


## JeanlucBergman

> It isn't even possible that it hasn't worked 30% more hair is 30% more hair. I suppose it just your way of explaining that shrinking your body parts has been worth it to you!


 I'm just trying to help you mate, you haven't grown anything back and you're kidding yourself. It's really embarrassing. I'm sorry, but it's the truth. 

And no, there is no data to suggest finasteride shrinks genitals, and if it did, so would saw palmetto, they are both reducers of alpha 5 reductase. Saw palmetto also reduces type 1 which has nothing to do with hairloss.

----------


## JeanlucBergman

The truth obviously hurts, but you sound insane right now. The most delusional person I have come across on these forums. At least you'll know I'm right in 6 months when you're substantially worse off.

----------


## GroughBack

Are you blind? do you not see the several thousand new terminal hairs.

----------


## JeanlucBergman

> Are you blind? do you not see the several thousand new terminal hairs.


 Hopefully some others see this thread and tell you the truth. You haven't improved at all.

----------


## GroughBack

It can't be argued, there are thousands of new hairs. They are in the pictures.

----------


## GroughBack

Do you expect others to say that I glued them there?? give it a rest.

----------


## JeanlucBergman

> Do you expect others to say that I glued them there?? give it a rest.


 There are none you goddamn fuking blind idiot. Get real. See a psychiatrist.

----------


## GroughBack

Ok......

----------


## GroughBack

Done with you. Honesty isn't a part of your routine, sorry this is clearly working for me.

----------


## JeanlucBergman

> Done with you. Honesty isn't a part of your routine, sorry this is clearly working for me.


 I encourage others to look at GroughBacks results and report if they think they see improvement

----------


## GroughBack

As do I, since I did not cut the shorter hairs to this length it is impossible to deny.

----------


## GroughBack

I was bald there bud, now there is hair.

----------


## JeanlucBergman

> I was bald there bud, now there is hair.


 You're insane. I'm sorry, but you are insane. Your friends and family are assholes not to tell you the truth.

----------


## GroughBack

*FOLLOW UP RESPONSE TO WHAT WAS STATED IN QUOTES BELOW MONTHS AGO*



> 100% "follicle restoration"? No, that is a blatant lie. Keep kidding yourself buddy, I'll have a good laugh when you're a norwood 6 and on here asking for hairpiece advice. I hope people have a good look at your photos, because you sound totally delusional, and you're probably spending hundreds per month on vitamins that aren't helping.


 *Jeanluc,
Find a follicle that doesn't have a hair jerk!*

----------

